# A Fantasy Rpg! (sign Up Thread)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Hopefully as the 1st fantasy thread I've seen this will get alot of clicks and signers :laugh: this was inspired by Burning Shore

You are adventurers and mercenarys from all corners of the empire and worlds edge mtns, Bretonia, Estalia, Tilea, and maybe even Cathay who knows you could even be an ogre or dwarf .
You have arrived to the lands of the Tomb Kings in search of nothing more than power, simple you have come to rob the graves, but you will find much more than corpses and gold

We will be traveling as one unit of adventurers (may be split up somehow, eventually)

Name- Jonathan Hezbourge
Appearance- Younge and Handsome Long brown hair, striking blue eyes, and lean wolfish figure and appearance. 
Personality- Seems to be nice enough but underneath it hes a lying snake and a Slaanesh Cultist, with tatoos proving it, If you can get out alive after seeing them.
Biography-Originally Tilean he fought as a line officer during the siege of Middenheim and has seen the horrors of war first hand and came out alive changed by the war and sought more and more depraved pleasures which eventually led him and his guard to the service of Slaanesh.

Hope i get some ppl to join up :biggrin:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like to be a half-dead vampire. If you read Vampire Wars or the other Vampire book from Black Library you will find warhammer have like 7-8 different vampires. The one i will be doesn't kill to feed, and does not have to feed often, and also can NOT turn into wolves or bats. All i can is get some sharp nail-claws and teeth.

Name: Mordeth Krallheart.
Description: Tall and slim. Darkblond hair, sea-blue eyes (that turns red on the night or when in bloodlust). wears dyed green and brown leather, with a dark green cloak with hood. Uses dark cloth to cover his mouth (Much like haradrim warriors from LoTR).
Equipment: A longbow in dark wood, 50 arrows with dyed green feathers, 1 slim longsword carried on the back and 2 long elvenforged knives at his waist. Also has a thin rope some 15 meters long (dunno how many feet that is...)
Background: Turned to a vampire some 200 years ago, he is still green among vampires, but is a master with his weapons. Has some other skills, but they are mostly transparent, to say it bluntly. Wandered around, killing bandits and the like for a living (and feeding), or turning into a bandit himself. Joined the group to the deserts by pure mishap. He was fleeing some angry soliders that had caught him burglaring.
Personality: Clever and quick, with a rather good mood. But has a nasty habit of bearing grudges worse than the most grudging dwarf.

Cheers to you. Being a vampire i see better in the dark, and is slightly faster, not that that will make any difference when figthing Tomb Kings.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Name- Gunni Gorbbisson
Description - Dwarven Slayer- Bright Orange Hair, which is done in Cornrows, with a Forked Beard. Wears no armour, and wears only coarse sacking as a Loincloth. Has tattoos covering all of his left arm - has not been killing long enough to tattoo anything more.
Equipment - A bloody big Hammer. Taken during the Storm of Chaos, Gunni went head to head with the Chosen of Chaos, and during the fighting managed to kill a Champion of the Dark Gods, riding a Chariot. Afterwards, Gunni lost his weapon, but killed the Champion with his bare hands.He made the axle into a haft, and melted the Warriors Plate into a hammer head. However, the daemons may begin to take control, every so often.
Biography - Was an Iron Breaker in Barak Varr, when he was called upon to lead the Troops in defense against a Skaven invasion. He proudly accepted, but he was the only survivor out of his 100 strong unit. He took the Slayer Oath just as the Storm of Chaos erupted into the Worlds Edge Mountains. And well, news of Gold is never hidden from a Dwarf.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I might as well join this, but I'm forced to go with the only Fantasy race I know anything about:

Name- Boss Smignam
Appearance- Night Goblin Boss- Covered in a black robe, is green, long nose and beady eyes. Has some small fungal growths on him. Short.
Equipment- Net, curved sword, wooden shield.
Personality- Spiteful, cunning, sneaky, violent, and untrustworthy are some of his favourite personality traits. Being somewhat unintelligent and cowardly are not.
Biography- The boss of some Night Goblins, Smignam found them attacks, and ended up running, promising 'he'd bring help' while in actual fact making up as much ground as possible. On his own Snignam decided he'd join some adventurers, in the hope he might find some more goblins for him to boss around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mordeth, the Vampires who do not kill to feed are Blood Dragons. The original Blood Dragon from the time of Nagash actually killed a Dragon and drank its blood. He never had to feed again.

Half Vampires don't really have a place. You're a Vampire or you're not. Even Genevieve has to feed from her lovers.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah, so you've read that. Well, I'm such a vampire as Genevie (She CAN go a long time without blood, wich i won't need if we meet bandits lol.)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh good point. Sorry I was half asleep when I read and posted. Apologies.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name - Tezrof Skinflayer
Description - An Ogre Maneater 12 feet tall and unusually covered in clinking pieces of Chainmail and gold. He is especially proud of his jewel encrusted silver Gut plate. He is bald and has a long beard white as snow and his eyes are so deep a black they seem to go on forever.
Equipment - Heavy armour. He holds a large (for a human) longsword in one hand and in the other he holds a massive, black, spiked mace.
Personality - Tezrof is extremely greedy for wealth as well as food and prefers his meat raw. He makes friends easily and can be relied upon to share the booty of adventures and to protect his allies, unless he's hungry of course.
Background - Tezrof began his life as an ordinary Ogre Bull but after years of bloody warfare and listening to Ogre myths he got the urge to have adventures of his own. He first travelled to the Great Maw and from there to Cathay where received the name 'Skinflayer'. After that Tezrof returned to his home but soon set out again working as mercenary to many different armies and searching for many lost treasures. Finally he caught wind of a group moving to the land of the Tomb Kings and, having not been there before, decided to take part.

Hope this is okay. I don't really play Fantasy so let me know if he's a bit over powered. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well Ogres are about 3 metres tall =). So 10/12 foot AFAIK would be pretty tall for an Ogre. Still, be good to have someone go head to head with a Bone Giant =).


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

mhm, but I'd advice to change the longsword to a two-handed broadsword xD a longsword is more like a stilleto for an ogre...imagine a being trice the size of a human hold such a sword, would be out of propotion.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Gitsnik.
Apperance: Nigth Goblin, smal and green, with blac robes and a big nose.
Equipment: Ligth armor and bow.
Personality: He is smart and have better aim than many other goblins, but is a coward.
Background: He once fougth for Smignam and now he wants to kill him because he think he will make a better big boss than him.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

About my Ogre character it says in the Ogre army book that a full grown Ogre is over 10 feet tall so I was trying to show he was strong, but I'll change it to 12 feet anyway. I chose to give him a Cathayan longsword because that is also in the army book as an option for Maneaters which he is. I will change this as well though so as not to confuse people. Any other alterations I should make as I don't want him to be too strong. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

i think he is just right as he is. After all, I'm a vampire, so an ogre isn't much of a oddity xD


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Name- Eric von Vandersnoot, necromancer

Appearance- Bald with piercing black eyes and tattoes covering his head. He is unremarkable looking minus the tattoes which few rarely see as they are covered by a black cowl. He wears long black robes lined with small skulls around the hemline. He believes that cleanliness and fashion should never take a back seat even if one is a necromancer. He stinks of death and decay and mouldering bones. Around his neck hangs a silver hammer of Sigmar and a fragrant pomander. He carries a gnarled wooden staff topped with an orc skull on one side and a high elf skull on the other. Each were former enemies of the necromancer before he killed them. Cursed to live on in undeath, the skulls constantly chatter and curse von Vandersnoot in orcish and elvish. He considers them his only real constant companions....(did I mention he's crazy? :biggrin

Personality- Eccentrically insane would be the only way to describe von Vandersnoot. In using the black magics required for necromancy, what little sanity he had to begin with has slowly erroded away over the years. While not given to violence, he has been known to occasionally curse people with both words and magic if they cross him. Beyond his insanity, he is a rather likeable fellow for a necromancer if one can get beyond his constant prattling. 

Biography-Eric von Vandersnoot's real name is Karric Grundvald. Once a mage in training, Grundvald found himself called by the darker elements of the winds of magic and began dabbling in necromancy. While he never 'killed' anyone for his experiments, he was caught several times looting bodies from the cemetaries in Altdorf, something frowned upon by the local constabulary. Forced to flee, Karric moved to Slyvannia to continue his training in the dark arts. After three months, he gave up in disgust as he could no longer take the drab and dreary landscape. Moving back to Altdorf, he took up the name von Vandersnoot and began his experiements once again. Everything was fine until one day he and some of his cloaked undead creations were discovered in the city market as they were out shopping for more perfume and silk cloth that he used to cover the stench of death wafting off the corpses. Now he finds himself on the run, one step ahead of the witch hunters(one in particular, Gustav Rastovovich) sent to kill him.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok 1 or 2 more people and were set to start, I'll start the action thread depending on how fast we get new ppl.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Can i change my character to a chaos warrior insted of a goblin?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

wh-what????? Chaos warrior??? I would advice... not...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Name: Roman Brandon
Appearance: Lean and muscled; a scar runs from behind his left ear and ends below his collar right above his heart; stark green eyes; roughly 5'4" tall
Age: 34
Personality: Cold, calculating and absurdly smart; has an unnerving presence; pragmatic and cynical
Equipment: Silver twin-edged dagger, Steel longknife, lockpick set, garrote wire, leather bodysuit, common clothes
Biography: Place of birth unknown; abducted as a child by the Brotherhood of Twin Snakes, an assassin lodge in Altdorf, for which he has worked his entire life.

Well that's actually one of my first RPG characters ever made, lemme know what yall think!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Some thing else than a goblin, a high elf?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I tought the requerements was adventuresrs. cant imagine a chaos warrior together with anybody... 
What race is your char Cpt. Galus?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

good point about the chaos warrior Mordeth, ok here is my new character.

Name: Mormacir.
Apperance: Elf. Long black hair, blue eyes and a small scar above his left eye.
Personality: Silent and arrogant, he loves gold more than anything and is a skilled swordsman.
Equipment: Ligth aromr, long sword, shield, a dagger and a bow that he rearly uses.
Biography: He never tells anyone, exept that he comes from Ulthuan and moved to Altdorf trying to become rich.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

my char is human


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in!

Btw, a Chaos warrior seems really out of place. A goblin is at the limit, but a Chaos warrior? Naah...

Like your character Cpt. Galus.

Anyhow:

Name - Erik Tornkvist

Appearance: Average length, hard-weathered and strong. Gray eyes, linear face and gray hair. Short beard.

Age: 30

Equipment: An two-handed warhammer made out of steel with the rune of Ulric on the smashy side of the hammer, so to speak. Gray clothing, a thin chainmail under his shirt and a cloak out of wolf skin, with the wolfs head hanging on the back. A leather helmet with round metal studs protecting his skull.

Personality: Honest and realistic, but often pessimistic. Has a good mind for reading people.

Biography: From Middenheim. Joined the White Wolves, but got the possibility to leave after 7 years in the knightly force, and took it. 
He wants to find secrets from allover the world, and then use the fortune gained of it to finance Middenheim to it's former glory. The invasions of the Vampire Counts and the latest Chaos Incursions has really broken most of it's economics.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

so he is realistic, but pessimistic? He must have one heck of a split personality xD


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Oct 5, 2008)

No, not really. Wrong description. He is _negative_. Say, if they are outnumbered by foes, he points out they will most likely be leather coats soon unless something miraculous happens.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok 10s the limit then I'll be starting the action thread tomorrow, signup thread is closed to anything but the discussion of the roleplay or character changes before the action thread starts :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Oct 5, 2008)

So I'm in?  Great!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Seems i made you join just the right time hehe


----------

